# On-site oil changes, free car wash



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

On-site auto service. I do oil changes, and I also offer many other automotive services like transmission service, axel oil service, tune ups, and transfer case service. On-site oil changes start at $28, less for 4 stroke outboard services, that includes oil, filter, air filter cleaning, fluid top up, and I also check your tire pressure. Have references avalible, expirenced Land Rover mechanic. I will also run free dignostics on your check engine light with your oil change for free. I offer synthetic and high milage oil at request. They do cost alittle extra. I dont upsale you on stuff you dont need, and I work quickly so you dont have to wait long.

As a special for PFF members I will upgrade you to Vavoline conventional oil for free. Up too 5qts. A $15 value.

Give On-site Oil Change a call at (850)776-3977 if you call before 11am I can service you the same day. All services include a free car wash. 

Thanks for checking out my ad. 



Free wash only avalibe if I have access to a water source. I don not offer detailing. Sorry


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

What areas do you cover? Pensacola? FWB?


----------



## Sea Rover (Jan 15, 2008)

Pensacola area on most days. Only two days a week I can venture to Mobile/Orange beachor Fort Walton. I work a second job til this takes off.


----------

